# LinuxTag 2007: Einladungen

## dertobi123

Wie schon im Vorjahr gibt es ein Einladungsprogramm beim LinuxTag, ich eröffne mal diesen Thread um Einladungen innerhalb der Gentoo Community zu verteilen.

Aktuell habe ich 1 Einladung verfügbar, first come - first serve!

edit: Hoschi eingeladen.

mod edit: sticky --EarthwingsLast edited by dertobi123 on Thu May 24, 2007 5:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hoschi

Hier  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

Ich vergass hinzuzufügen: Vorname, Nachname, Email-Adresse in einer PM an mich - sonst gehts schlecht  :Wink: 

----------

## Anarcho

Scheisse, wenn das mal nicht Berlin wäre. Oder nimmst mich mit, Tobi?   :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Scheisse, wenn das mal nicht Berlin wäre. Oder nimmst mich mit, Tobi?  

 Wenn du noch nen Platz in der Maschine bekommst, darfst Du dich gerne neben mich setzen   :Cool: 

----------

## return13

<-- falls jemand noch ne Einladung hat, würd ich die dankend annehmen

----------

## hoschi

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Ich vergass hinzuzufügen: Vorname, Nachname, Email-Adresse in einer PM an mich - sonst gehts schlecht 

 

Irgendwie haette ich daran denken sollen.

----------

## Anarcho

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Scheisse, wenn das mal nicht Berlin wäre. Oder nimmst mich mit, Tobi?   Wenn du noch nen Platz in der Maschine bekommst, darfst Du dich gerne neben mich setzen  

 

Alles klar, dann gib mal Flugdaten und Kreditkartennummer.

----------

## hoschi

Danke fuer die Einladung, bin gerade am drucken  :Wink: 

Sobald ich selber Einladungen zur Verfuegung habe, werde ich mich melden.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*    *Anarcho wrote:*   Scheisse, wenn das mal nicht Berlin wäre. Oder nimmst mich mit, Tobi?   Wenn du noch nen Platz in der Maschine bekommst, darfst Du dich gerne neben mich setzen   
> 
> Alles klar, dann gib mal Flugdaten und Kreditkartennummer.

 

LH258 am 29. hin, LH255 am 03. retour - Kreditkarte nimmst du Deine eigene, würd' ich sagen  :Razz: 

----------

## ness01

hab auch noch ein paar einladungen Ã¼brig. Wer interesse hat bitte mail an e_mc_h2 at web.de.

----------

## Wolle

Eine Einladung zu vergeben: Vorname + Nachname + E-Mail Adresse per PM an mich

Edit: Diese Einladung ist an einen Gentoo-User gegangen.

----------

## hoschi

Fies. Ich gewinne keine "Einladungen".

----------

## moe

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Fies. Ich gewinne keine "Einladungen".

 

Ich hab bei prolinux.de 2 gewonnen, aber die sind auch schon weg, und neue über das Ticketsystem hab ich auch noch nicht gewonnen, vielleicht ist das Kontigent ja schon erschöpft..

----------

## Olimaus

Tag,

ich habe noch 2 Einladungen/Karten für den Linuxtag 2007 in Berlin zu verschenken.

Wer Interesse hat einfach bei mir melden.

Grüße

Oli

Edit: Nur noch eine Karte.Last edited by Olimaus on Tue May 29, 2007 3:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## think4urs11

Olimaus' Post angehangen

----------

## dertobi123

Ich hätte auch noch eine neue Einladung auf. Wie immer Name/Mail per PM.

----------

## hoschi

Hallo, ich habe eine Einladung "gewonnen". Wer sie haben moechte: Vor- und Nachname + Email an mich per PM  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

Mh, scheint als seien LinuxTag-Einladungen dieses Jahr Ladenhüter ...

----------

## hoschi

Berlin ist auch so ziemlich das einzige nennenswerte Örtchen in Ostdeutschland, oder mit anderen Worten: Weit weg vom Rest der Welt

----------

## return13

Hab noch 2 Einladungen - wer mag PM mit Vor-, Nachname und Email Adresse an mich

----------

## think4urs11

Veranstaltung vorbei, unstickyfiziert

----------

